# Black Sin 6.0 Zubehör



## Zacharel (28. Juli 2011)

Hallo

Ich habe mich eine längere Zeitlang nicht mit Mtb auseinander gesetzt.
Daher hab ich ein paar Fragen zum Black Sin 6.0.
Ich hab gelesen, das Beim 10.0er ein Rahmenschutz dabei ist, ist dieser beim 6.0 eben falls dabei?
Und dann hab ich noch eine Frage zwecks Pedale..
Gibts da vieleicht ne Empfehlung im "günstigeren" Bereich?
Wenn möglich keine Clicks.
Würde mich über eure Hilfe sehr Freuen.


mfg Andreas


----------



## blacksin07 (29. Juli 2011)

Habe auch schon über zusätzliche robuste Folierungen am Rahmen nachgedacht.
Rahmenschutz "Edelstahl" auch nicht schlecht...
Hinsichtlich Pedalen bin auch noch auf der Suche. Vermutlich werde ich diese einfchen Pedalen durch Shimanos XT Klickpedal PD-M785 ersetzten.
Neopren Kettenstrebenschutz folgt auf jeden Fall...
...Tuningpotential hat das 6.0 ja genug...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikas (30. Juli 2011)

Wenn Kettenstrebenschutz aus Neopren, dann kannst du dir unter www.zwosix.de gleich selbst einen basteln lassen. Der ist dann wenigstens einmalig;-)


----------

